

How do you change a repository description on GitHub? - manojlds
http://stackoverflow.com/q/7757751/526535

======
manojlds
That so many people can't find out how to change the description is a sign of
very bad UX. It still remains the same in 2013, about 2 years since the
question was originally asked.

Personally, my answer is becoming one of my top voted answers, and I am
embarrassed!

